# How much is a cup?



## tamsin (Feb 13, 2010)

Can anyone help unconfuse me... here in the UK, we usually measure pellets in grams. I can just about cope with oz's if I have a calculator but in the US you all seem to use cups... but how big is a cup??? A tea cup or a mug? Does it not depend on the shape of the pellets how much you can fit in the cup? So can anyone tell me how much a cup of pellets weighs? :biggrin2:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you have a measuring cup for cooking? That is what I use to measure my pellets, a measuring cup for cooking.

I found this website which converts butter amounts from cups to grams, that should give you a ball park.
http://allrecipes.com/HowTo/Cup-to-Gram-Conversions/Detail.aspx

-Dawn


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 13, 2010)

1 cup is 8oz in volume or about 250ml. 1 cup doesn't have a specific weight as different things weigh different amounts even though they are the same volume. Even different brands of pellets can weigh different amounts. 
If you have measuring cups for baking (even the ones for liquids could work), use one of those. Measure out 1 cup and then weight just the pellets (or zero your scale to the weight of the measuring cup), this will give you the weight of 1 cup of your pellets. You them need to decide how much your rabbits need per day and go from there.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 14, 2010)

The trouble is that a cup is a volume measurement (~ 237 ml) and grams are a mass measurement. 

Feed should really always be weighed, not measured in volume since different feeds can have different volumes, but it's not really a big issue unless you're changing feeds. (It's more of a problem in animals like horses where you may switch grains from oats to corn and the same volume may have drastically different weights and concentrations of various nutrients.)


----------



## tamsin (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep, that's what confuused me, a cup of one feed my give you a different amount of nutrition to a cup of a different one. I'll have to go through my mums cupboards and see if I can find a measuring cup and see what it looks like thanks


----------



## tamsin (Feb 15, 2010)

I found a cup  1/4 of a cup is about 15g (0.5oz) of Supreme Science (the pellets I feed). I feed about 10g per day for Scamp (1.3kg/2.4lbs) and about 25g per day for Gypsy (2.3kg ish) she gets more at the moment though as she's outside in winter. She gets about half that in summer.

How much does 1/4 of oxbow weigh? The pellets I feed are quite long so they don't pack in very well.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 16, 2010)

*tamsin wrote: *


> I found a cup  1/4 of a cup is about 15g (0.5oz) of Supreme Science (the pellets I feed). I feed about 10g per day for Scamp (1.3kg/2.4lbs) and about 25g per day for Gypsy (2.3kg ish) she gets more at the moment though as she's outside in winter. She gets about half that in summer.
> 
> How much does 1/4 of oxbow weigh? The pellets I feed are quite long so they don't pack in very well.


different feeds-(pellets)-could have different densities,,bulk weight,.//..(0.5oz.)--here we go again...8 oz. equal one cup.//.a quarter cup equals 2.0oz....i sent a pm, hopefully it will help,,,did you post this on your forum.?? sincerely james waller:wave::rose:


----------

